# Arkansas Rimrockers/Pape Sow watch [merged again]



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*









http://www.nba.com/dleague/arkansas/​
They play their first game tomorrow against Austin.

Let's keep track on how our boy Pape Sow does, and any other players we happen to send down this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Famutimi plays for them? Interesting.

Looks like Sow and Lang might be the starting frontcourt.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Famutimi plays for them? Interesting.
> 
> Looks like Sow and Lang might be the starting frontcourt.


damn... just took the words out my mouth...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

^ you type with your mouth


whoa i thought that said kareem rush
lol


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Can't we send Mitchell do the RimRockers? 

I'd like to see what Sow can do with plenty of minutes.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



Divine Spammer said:


> Can't we send Mitchell do the RimRockers?
> 
> I'd like to see what Sow can do with plenty of minutes.


 :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



[email protected] said:


> ^ you type with your mouth


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

OLU!!!

i too want to see what pape can do with the minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Pape Sow lit it up tonight in D-League action!

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051125/AUSARK/boxscore.html

21 points (7-9), 7-9 FTM, 11 rebounds (4 off), 2 blocks, 5 fouls, 34 minutes.

Start him!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Pape Sow lit it up tonight in D-League action!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051125/AUSARK/boxscore.html
> 
> ...


wow nasty statline... bosh statline in the dleague...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

swisky said pape played less minutes then that ( i think he said 22minutes) either way, i love that stat line, great play from pape!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Just give him the MVP already...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

lmao glad 2 see sum1 doing well propz sow lukin forward 2 u suitin up for the raps


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

wow thats crazy! mustve had a lot of put backs


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Looking a little closer at the box score, here's some more stuff:
4 steals and a block! He only had one turnover and four offensive rebounds (maybe here's where he got those putbacks), which would help explain the amazing 7-10 from the field and 7-9 from the line!
This says (Box score) that he had 5 fouls, which isn't bad, but shows he might be a little wild (or just aggressive, which is fine).
Hopefully, Pape quickly establishes himself as the best big man on that RimRockers team soon, gets the starters job and the extra minutes and play calling that goes along with it.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Pape Sow lit it up tonight in D-League action!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051125/AUSARK/boxscore.html
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive statline indeed.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Nice line for Fizer and Emmet on the other teams.

Too bad to see Lang struggling so badly


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Pape Sow 8 4-8 0-0 10-12 9 0 1 18 

OMG ~ 2nd quarter hasn't finished .. but he is 10/12 on the FT, shooting 50%, with 9 reb.. 

that's 2 games in a row with great numbers!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

wow. 20 points 9 boards at halftime. pape is putting on a clinic!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

The NBDL is officially less competitive than the Big West.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

I cannot believe that Marcus Fizer didn't get signed by an NBA club. I remember that some people wanted Fizer to come to Toronto in the Davis/Rose deal. Look at him now... Comes to show you that anything can happen in this league.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

sow's got 30 points 12 rebounds with 3 mins left in the 3rd quarter


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> The NBDL is officially less competitive than the Big West.



lol.

Either that or Pape has developed into the monster we all thought he could. Great to see him getting some good burn, even if it is against lesser competition. How long to you think he'll be down for?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> The NBDL is officially less competitive than the Big West.


That's BS. Just shows that Sow has learned at the NBA level. And players that are committed to learn in the NBA even without PT (like Sow last year) , will learn better then players getting along on there atleticism at the NCAA.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

can't wait to see how he does when he gets back to the NBA. great stuff pape


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> The NBDL is officially less competitive than the Big West.


This statement deserves negative rep. Austin has three all SEC players, and two all-americans from the Big-12. Andre Emmett or Ezra williams, or Derrick Zimmerman would have kicked *** in the Big West.

As I said, Sow has been willing to learn, and has grown up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



JuniorNoboa said:


> This statement deserves negative rep. Austin has three all SEC players, and two all-americans from the Big-12. Andre Emmett or Ezra williams, or Derrick Zimmerman would have kicked *** in the Big West.
> 
> As I said, Sow has been willing to learn, and has grown up.


I think it's a bit of a joke based around a similar comment Speedy made before and was corrected upon.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

pape sow ends with 40 points, 18-20 from the FT line, 14 rebounds, 3 assists

wow, juss wow. even though it is against NBDL players, who wouldve thought PAPE SOW could shoot from the charity stripe? how does that not show he has improved dramatically as a player?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Holy crap. What a line! I don't think Sow will be down their for too much longer. 

Another star beside Babcocks name...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

holy smokes,
how much longer do you think he'll stay?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



shookem said:


> holy smokes,
> how much longer do you think he'll stay?


maybe a little longer..

no reason to call him up wen his confidence is so high. and plus, u wanna keep him down there to keep him happy, cause wen he comes back up he's gonna b fighting for minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



JuniorNoboa said:


> That's BS. Just shows that Sow has learned at the NBA level. And players that are committed to learn in the NBA even without PT (like Sow last year) , will learn better then players getting along on there atleticism at the NCAA.





JuniorNoboa said:


> This statement deserves negative rep. Austin has three all SEC players, and two all-americans from the Big-12. Andre Emmett or Ezra williams, or Derrick Zimmerman would have kicked *** in the Big West.
> 
> As I said, Sow has been willing to learn, and has grown up.


I knew I'd get you going.



SkywalkerAC said:


> I think it's a bit of a joke based around a similar comment Speedy made before and was corrected upon.


Ding!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

I'm an idiot!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Sow is a beast!

I told you this man should be our starting centre!

Next move: Bring Sow up, send Jalen down.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Pape Sow*

this guy was a monster for the rimrockers in the d-league today, he led them to a convincing victory off the bench with 40 points, 14 boards, 2 swats on 11-19 shooting from the field and 18-20 from the strike, i have never actually seen him play though so what are the raps fans thoughts on him? i remember readin some box-scores towards the end of last year where he put up some decent numbers


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Pape Sow*

*MERGED*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



JuniorNoboa said:


> I'm an idiot!!


lol

But seriously, Pape Sow with a 40-point game 2 games into the NBDL season and about a week after being sent down?

Either he's that good or the D-League is that bad. I'm thinking the later.


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

*Pape Sow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

GAME LOG 

November 25 

34 Minutes 
7-10 FG (7-9 FT) 
21 Points 
11 Rebounds (4 offensive) 
4 steals 



November 27 

38 minutes 
11-19 FG (18-20 FT) 
40 Points 
14 Rebounds (3 offensive) 
3 assists 
2 blocks 
2 steals 
6 turnovers


40 points **** 18/20 free throw line he couldnt hit a free throw in t-dot. maybe we sent down the wrong player hes been lightin up the d league cant wait to see what he does when he comes back up.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Pape Sow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Stats Look Nice but keep in mind its still the NBDL


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Pape Sow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i'm loving his play. hope he keeps it up. send bonner down later to bring up sow. no rush.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> lol
> 
> But seriously, Pape Sow with a 40-point game 2 games into the NBDL season and about a week after being sent down?
> 
> Either he's that good or the D-League is that bad. I'm thinking the later.


1. Certainly it's not a very good league, nowhere near the level of Euroleague1 I would think. (but it is much better then the Big West  ) 

2. But I think we need to give as much Credit to Sow for these performances (and I have never been a big fan of his). I think he has learned alot.... THEN AGAIN.

3. It's only two games. I always think back to Acie Earl's run in the raps first or second season.

I think after 10 games, we can start comparing him to other top prospects in the league, to see if he is on target to be a valuable rotation player by 2007.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Arkansas Rimrockers/Pape Sow watch [merged]*

I think everyone needs to start a "Free Pape" campaign with t-shirts and signs and stuff.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Arkansas Rimrockers/Pape Sow watch [merged]*

I don't think the next game is untill Dec 1, versus Fort Worth (that's in Texas right?).


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Arkansas Rimrockers/Pape Sow watch [merged]*

Yes it is in Ft.Worth.

I promise to give you guys a game summary, i plan on attending.


----------



## bci3434 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Pape Sow!!!!*

Pape sow is playin in the nbdl and his 2nd game he got 40 points 14 boards and 3 assist why would the raps bring him down they need those rebounds and hes got potental


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> lol
> 
> But seriously, Pape Sow with a 40-point game 2 games into the NBDL season and about a week after being sent down?
> 
> Either he's that good or the D-League is that bad. I'm thinking the later.


I think, at this point, that it has good players that probably aren't used to playing together or for their coach. Defense probably isn't too tight at this point and an extremely mobile big man like Pape is a tough man-to-man cover for these guys. 

It's the (free throw) shooting that is especially great to see- both in him getting to the line and converting. I hope he gets a lot of practice time to work on his overall mechanics as it doesn't seem like they play all that many games. 

Will be interesting to see how Olu develops and whether Babs keeps ties with him. 

One thing I'd love to hear about is how the team responds to Pape and his game. Can he lead them to victories? Mitchell (or Babs or both) have spoken of his leadership skills and he seems very amiable in general. 

Charlie, Chris, Pape frontline has to be coming at some point...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Pape Sow!!!!*



bci3434 said:


> Pape sow is playin in the nbdl and his 2nd game he got 40 points 14 boards and 3 assist why would the raps bring him down they need those rebounds and hes got potental


He needs playing time. Why not send him down to get some major minutes?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

I think a projection into the starting lineup is too optomistic. I think a career as a reliable 15-25 guy off the bench is the goal for him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



JuniorNoboa said:


> I think a projection into the starting lineup is too optomistic. I think a career as a reliable 15-25 guy off the bench is the goal for him.


Yeah, it wasn't that kind of projection. I like Hoffa starting. However, a high speed big line off the bench might be worth trying.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Yeah, it wasn't that kind of projection. I like Hoffa starting. However, a high speed big line off the bench might be worth trying.


this is the Raps we're talking about anything is worth trying.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



shookem said:


> this is the Raps we're talking about anything is worth trying.


I just really would like an explosive finisher/garbage man out there with Bosh and Charlie, his potential to guard 3s (and I think he really does have this, though it probably won't be honed in the D-league) is just a bonus.

Despite his raw facade, I think his skills could improve very rapidly (and maybe they have already). The way he can move on the court, it seems he could even become a smooth power player that can dribble, shoot, slash, etc. We haven't seen the guy play all that much but that's the impression that I got. Developing those skills, even with the potential to do so, takes a lot of work, repitition, and actual game time. My point here is that a lot of big guys, even ones that are great athletes, don't have the coordination (and maybe work ethic is the bigger factor here) to drastically improve their skills, correct their shooting form, etc...but I think Pape might.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

I would rather have Pape starting over Hoffa.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



onecooljew said:


> I would rather have Pape starting over Hoffa.


Agreed, Hoffa has already showed us that he can contribute very little when given the minutes. Let Pape have a couple more confidence boosters in Podunk, then call him up and give the kid a chance.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

wow 40 pts that is rediculious, that is more then he has had his entire career


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



Benis007 said:


> Agreed, Hoffa has already showed us that he can contribute very little when given the minutes. Let Pape have a couple more confidence boosters in Podunk, then call him up and give the kid a chance.


Hasn't he shown that he can contribute if given the minutes? 

I think a big question here is who do you want guarding opposing centers to start the game? Pape's a strong athlete but he's only 6'9, tops IMO. Hoffa has shown some good post D and boxing out; we'll see where he goes from here.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



SkywalkerAC said:


> I think a big question here is who do you want guarding opposing centers to start the game? Pape's a strong athlete but he's only 6'9, tops IMO. Hoffa has shown some good post D and boxing out; we'll see where he goes from here.


Pape is 6'10 with a wingspan of 7'2, and a standing reach of 9'0.5". Those are the measurements taken from the Chicago predraft camp. 

Araujos measurements weren't taken. He would be _lucky_ to have a 6'10 wingspan. 

Point is that it doesn't matter where the top of your head is when your playing basketball.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



vigilante said:


> Point is that it doesn't matter where the top of your head is when your playing basketball.


yep, it matters where the top of your head is when you jump.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



vigilante said:


> Pape is 6'10 with a wingspan of 7'2, and a standing reach of 9'0.5". Those are the measurements taken from the Chicago predraft camp.
> 
> Araujos measurements weren't taken. He would be _lucky_ to have a 6'10 wingspan.
> 
> Point is that it doesn't matter where the top of your head is when your playing basketball.



Sweet. I don't remember seeing Pape's measurements. Cheers.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051201/dleaguescoreboard.html 
listen!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



shookem said:


> yep, it matters where the top of your head is when you jump.


..Why? So you can block the ball or dunk with your head?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



vigilante said:


> ..Why? So you can block the ball or dunk with your head?


it just means that any number only has so much value.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

another double double from mr. SOW!! and the win...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



kirk_2003 said:


> another double double from mr. SOW!! and the win...


Another nice game 25 points 14 rebs, three steals 11-14 on FT's


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Did anyone know he was such a good free throw shooter?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Did anyone know he was such a good free throw shooter?


NO in fact to me thats one of the most encouragin parts - that means he has the potential to be a contributor on the floor in close games, and the potential to be a good shooter as well. Shooting touch is shooting touch as far as I'm concerned, and I can't think of anyone thats as solid as he's been at the line that can't shoot a jump shot.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

now that sow is leading the D league in points,rebounds,steals,top 10 in blocks,freethrow% when do we bring him back into the actual league???


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



MangoMangoMango said:


> now that sow is leading the D league in points,rebounds,steals,top 10 in blocks,freethrow% when do we bring him back into the actual league???


I want to see him do it for 10-15 games to really get into good habits. At least he can experience a few wins as well!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



MangoMangoMango said:


> now that sow is leading the D league in points,rebounds,steals,top 10 in blocks,freethrow% when do we bring him back into the actual league???


When we are certain we can give him at least 10-20 minutes a game. ALSO, when more then three games have been played.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Did anyone know he was such a good free throw shooter?


nope, thats something he suprised me with...


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

good stuff sow!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*

Looks like he's doing it again with 12 & 12 midway through the fourth.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

"For those who don't know, I cover the D league for Draftexpress. I was at the game last night, and he looks good, a lot better than he did at the summer league in Minnesota. His shooting form has been completly redone, and it even looks like he can hit the 15 footer in games now. Most of his scoring is coming off of faceup moves, where he shows nice touch around the basket. His defense needs a little work right now, he gave up a lot of points to Deji Akindele last night. After the game I talked to him for a bit before he went to the locker room and gave him a call later on. He says he hasn't heard a thing about being recalled yet, but he's just going to work on improving his weaknesses and getting into the best shape he can, and not worry about being called back up. All of the other players around the league who I have talked to are very impressed by how he's doing, and they are surprised he hasn't been called back up yet."

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=444157&start=0

Has Sow switched people?? :S. Bad at D and good with the shooting. Atleast he's rebounding, hopefully he'll learn the D there (against scrubs) and then come here with a MUCH more complete game...


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Another double double for Big Pop (18/12)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051204/FAYARK/boxscore.html


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The good foul shooting is a sign that he has a smooth, consistent stroke from the line with a good release. That should translate into a solid mid range J, and its not like he will be touching the ball outside 15 feet. So that's positive.

His D was always a problem. People assume he was a good defender because of the BenWallace comparisons, but he was equally raw at both ends. Raps saw the POTENTIAL to be a great defender. He needs to learn team defence just like all our young guys have struggled with. And for some reason Pape looks smaller on the court than his draft camp measurements. Not an intimidating presence inside.

Watching some of the highlights of his D-league play he is using a very HARD bank shot on his shots from the middle of the lane. And he is fading away on most shots. It doesn't look pretty but it goes in. Can he make it consistently? Would it work against nba C's?

I need to see a lot more of him to judge his progress. Can he finish strong under the hoop in traffic? That's what the Raps really need on O. And can he defend the paint against bigger C's and alter a few shots on D?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow he is tearing it up if we trade rose we should also send Woods or Williams so that we can bring him up here


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

not to bust the 'sow' praise, but the best case scenerio he is able to transition this into the NBA and progress with it...

the worst case scenerio is that he can rip the 'D' league up, but will be sub par here in the NBA...which begs to question what's in the middle of NBA and 'D' league...? 

the non-raptor fans would probually answer Toronto :clown: 

but i'm very encouraged to see Sow's progress and would really like to see aarujo down there for a few games to get that same confidence /practice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

There is a nice feature on Pape from NBATV Daily Monday on their website. Long interview and highlight package.

Plus Pape expresses his opinions on being in the D-League and working his way back into the bigs.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Arkansas Rimrockers thread*



speedythief said:


> Did anyone know he was such a good free throw shooter?


One of the sure things that we know will translate into the pro game. A big body that can shoot free throws at the end of the game is huge.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> The good foul shooting is a sign that he has a smooth, consistent stroke from the line with a good release. That should translate into a solid mid range J, and its not like he will be touching the ball outside 15 feet. So that's positive.
> 
> His D was always a problem. People assume he was a good defender because of the BenWallace comparisons, but he was equally raw at both ends. Raps saw the POTENTIAL to be a great defender. He needs to learn team defence just like all our young guys have struggled with. And for some reason Pape looks smaller on the court than his draft camp measurements. Not an intimidating presence inside.
> 
> ...


As far as I am remember from last year, Sow was our best post defender and it wasn't even close. 

I know it's just one game, but he did shut down Antoine Walker in one of his first NBA games. I am not clear on how his help defense was, but his man to man was excellent.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Sow with 2 pts and 7 rebs with less than 5 min in the 2nd Q

Off game today


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Now has 9 points and 13 rebounds in 20 minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Now has 9 points and 13 rebounds in 20 minutes.


Sooooow sweet!

Maybe sending him down is the best thing we could've done for him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pape finishes the game with 10 points on 2-8 shooting and adds 16 rebounds, 6 offensive.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Pape Sow Is Leadin D-League In Rebounds
And His Second In Scoring

13.1 Rebs
22.0 Pts

Wow


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

no need to rush him up...

but hey, seein as though Sow is getting so much confidence from the D league, and araujo needs confidence, why not send him down as well?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone watching the game on RaptorsTV?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone watching the game on RaptorsTV?


Yeah.. Sow = Big Ben


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Sow with 15 points, 6 rebs with less than 7 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pape finishes with 20/8. Not a bad showing.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Sow had 5 points and 4 rebounds off the bench yesterday (17 mins)

:uhoh:


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Sow had a DNPCD yesterday

I enjoy talking to myself, do you?
Yes, I do, in fact, I'm talking to myself right now.
Oh really?
Yes, but I must go now, I'll talk to you later.
Later.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Any word on why?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pape Sow!

27 points, 24 rebounds (8 offensive) in a win.

Bringing down the house in front of ~2000 fans.

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20051223/ARKAUS/boxscore.html


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Pape Sow!
> 
> 27 points, 24 rebounds (8 offensive) in a win.
> 
> ...


Are we sure that Pape is in the D league and not some YMCA men's league? Did Babs just stache him somewhere along the lakeshore? Those are crazy numbers to put up against professional players....hmmm


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow... we need to see what hoff can do there


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ahaha Shawnson Johnson, what a name...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

madman said:


> wow... we need to see what hoff can do there


ive been saying this for a while


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a recent article on the D league from DraftExpress.

Half way down the page it gives a summary on Pape, in which they project that he'll guard 3's in the NBA.

Pape!


----------

